# Editing Lightroom web templates



## Azelixi (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm wandering whether I'm able to html edit the default templates given by lightroom 4, and where can i find them?

I'm running a mac


Cheers


Mod note: clarified topic title


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Lightroom templates*

You're looking to edit the html in the .lrwebengine folders which by default on Windows found somewhere like:

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom x.x\Shared\webengines\autoviewer.lrwebengine

I presume the location is analogous on OSX, if not, just search for *.lrwebengine


----------



## Azelixi (Nov 10, 2010)

nope nothing shows up...i've reached a folder called "web templates" but there is only a folder called "user templates" which are ones i saved. But not the default ones...could they be hidden?


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not under the user account. Instead look inside the Lightroom app file in Applications - you'll need to "show package contents".

Once you find the engine, set up a folder in your user/library/app support/adobe/lightoom called "Web Galleries" and paste the engine into that. Then you'll need to change the engine's ID and name. Restart LR and you should see your web engine.

BTW this whole area is not for those afraid of code. If you are like that, I sincerely advise you to give up now! 

If you do proceed, see http://lightroom-news.com/2''8/'8/27/anatomy-of-a-lightroom-html-gallery/ and a couple more articles Sean wrote.

John


----------

